# Lady Bowhunter being attacked on Bowhunting Forum



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Ladies might want to tune in A few guys are taking cheap shots at Red Dot for her Gator

I think is a case of jealousy that didn't or can't get out and hunt a gator.


I think a lot of guys get mad when they see a lady bowhunt something 

Post called "Red Dot & gator" on Bowhunting.Forum

Dot is fighting back Good for her


Thanks


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Tink I think its more toward you than Dot.........


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

I dont think it is about Dot at all tink. I think alot of people are just getting tired of you.

rick


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 22, 2003)

not one comment has been made against dot. all this started when someone suggested that shooting a hooked and captive alligator was more akin to, well, shooting rather than hunting. many people have even congratulated her on a quick and humane kill...but it was just that....a kill, not a hunt. tink is the one with his knickers in a twist.

this started in the bowhunting forum. when he didn't get the response he was looking for, he went crying to the soapbox. when that didn't work he came here. what a freakin' 'tard.

flame on tink.

-matt


----------



## Free Speech DB (Sep 26, 2003)

Africanbowhunter said:


> *Ladies might want to tune in A few guys are taking cheap shots at Red Dot for her Gator
> 
> I think is a case of jealousy that didn't or can't get out and hunt a gator.
> 
> ...



Are you for real? You make stuff up, add disconnected observations from a purely isolated vantage point.. put words in people's mouths and then go looking for support in the women's forum?

Whatta think you're gonna accomplish here Tink?... people already got your number....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2004)

Tink....I went over to the post and I didn't read anywhere, where any one said Dot was under attack. 

What I did see was Dot explaining in detail how the hunt happened and what she did. 

So congrats Dot......she did what was legally allowed by the state.

Now most on there are giving there opinions as to wheather they believe it should be allowed. No diffrent than you Mr. Tink and you loads of opinnated crap you spew day in and day out!

Why are you even over here Dot doesn't need anyone including you taking up for her. I've not met her but from what I can tell from her post on here she is very strong person! 

It seems to me you could learn quite abit form Miss Dot as every seems to think a lot of her on here......but you are get less and less likeable everyday!


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Tink, These ladies are harder to fool than the guys are. Good for you ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I cant believe he came here and posted that!


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i would have to agree with the others it's not dot people are going at tink it's more towards you and your way of doing things that have created the problems. if you check and see the word i got including myself was a congrats to dot for her deed in bagging a good gator
rob k


----------



## Free Speech DB (Sep 26, 2003)

robk said:


> i would have to agree with the others it's not dot people are going at tink it's more towards you and your way of doing things that have created the problems. if you check and see the word i got including myself was a congrats to dot for her deed in bagging a good gator
> rob k


Easter is just around the corner.. this must be the week for resurrection


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Thanks!!!*

Yes dot agrees that much of the venom and vile comments really were directed at me, Thanks


Dot had a great season, came home with a new Beretta 391 Urika 20 Ga, and a alot of game


Here is Dot & a 23 point Fallow Buck that won her a Silver Medal in the Trophy World Records books


----------



## SamNglenallen (Feb 7, 2005)

Well I been off line for a year or two...Last time I saw any threads like this was on BOWSITE.COM...similar style/poster.

I am gonna go out on a limb here and say something positive about TINK!

Some things never change...but I must say...atleast your typing and spelling skills have improved a bit!!!

ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

*Tink*

Busted,


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

*yep all the same*

ttt


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Why thank you and welcome back!
Yep Found a spellcheck.

My old PC I got in Africa didnt have spellcheck and now I have a new Dell etc

Gives me an another chance to psot about my best gal

here is her first buck


----------



## Free Speech DB (Sep 26, 2003)

SamNglenallen said:


> Well I been off line for a year or two...Last time I saw any threads like this was on BOWSITE.COM...similar style/poster.
> 
> I am gonna go out on a limb here and say something positive about TINK!
> 
> ...


I am positive you are correct.  He still cant figure out how to USE the spell check, (psot sic), but hey, its a start.


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

Tink, Just wanted to say hi, I think you are a super nice guy, who are all these people who are sitting on there high throne throwing stones. When does not being able to spell a word right mean your stupid, if thats the case well put me with Tink because I make mistakes too. I know what kind of guy Tink is, I have hunted with him and Dot, some of the nicest people I have ever been around.
Turtle girl


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Hi Shriby Thanks. They are just tryingto hurt me thru Red Dot. Consider the source!

Glad you had a good season!


See you soon Tink


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Shirby*

Thanks girlfriend!!! I am positive that these folks would really like Tink if they knew him. Sometimes what he writes doesn't come across well, but hey.....he's a good guy with a heart as warm as summer.
Didn't we have fun at Giles Island????
Sure wish you could come on the hog hunt. It will be SOOOOOOO much fun!!!
We are gonna try to get up your way when the turtles are hatched. Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

*Hog Hunt*

I hate to miss the fun, but this wedding is taking all my time, not to mention money! Please think about me when you gals our having those nightcaps and telling stories of each of your hunts. I look farward to you and Tink coming up and visiting the farm and meeting everyone. The best time to come is in June or the first of July but you can come as early as April if you want to. Best of Luck in Texas, maybe I will go on the next trip.
Love Shirby


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

*Old news*

This thread took a jump from Oct 2004 to Feb 2005.
let it go people


----------



## rye (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey tink.. what did that there buck set you and dot back? I am guessin a few K at least. Just out of curiosity.. when is the last time either one of you went onto game lands and had a successful hunt?


Rye


----------

